# Urea application rate



## jeff1981 (Mar 26, 2011)

Thinking about applying some Urea to fields I've not cut before- we won't be able to soil test until after 1st cutting. What would be a safe rate? 100lbs/acre or so? Landowner really wants to see us put some fert on....


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Two hundred pounds of fertizer will be under 100 lbs of Nitrogen.

I suggest less than a week before you cut you pull a plant sample to find out what the crop is in need of.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Talk to the landowner about what he is expecting. If he's savvy, he'll be expecting you to put down potash (K) and phosphate (P), not just nitrogen (N). Hay takes as much as 300 lbs of potash and 70 lbs of phosphate from the ground each year. P and K can be depleted from the soil. If it was my ground, I would want to maintain the fertility.

If it's grass hay, I put out about 120 lbs N in 2 applications of 70 lbs early spring & 40 lbs after 1st cutting. This is about 140 & 80 lbs of urea.

Ralph


----------

